# Speakers to be driven by Denon 4311



## nolia (Sep 2, 2010)

As title says. I have shortlisted the following
Monitor Audio BX6 range 
B&W 683.

Ideally the choice I make has to live with me for years. I feel my current Missions M35i aren't up to the job. Ideas welcome guys


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nolia said:


> As title says. I have shortlisted the following
> Monitor Audio BX6 range
> B&W 683.
> 
> Ideally the choice I make has to live with me for years. I feel my current Missions M35i aren't up to the job. Ideas welcome guys


Hello,
Have you had an opportunity to listen to both? While I have no doubt that both will provide years of sonic enjoyment, speakers can be quite subjective. If choosing between the two I would go with the B&W's. Another consideration for them is B&W's have excellent resale value in the event that you want to move up to the CM or even 800 Series.

I am guessing you are in Europe and most likely UK as Mission are much more popular there. I believe Paradigm is also available in Europe and they also make excellent speakers. I would also check out Focal, Triangle, and Dynaudio. Without knowing what other brands you knocked out of your short list, perhaps none of these interest you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nolia (Sep 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Have you had an opportunity to listen to both? While I have no doubt that both will provide years of sonic enjoyment, speakers can be quite subjective. If choosing between the two I would go with the B&W's. Another consideration for them is B&W's have excellent resale value in the event that you want to move up to the CM or even 800 Series.
> 
> I am guessing you are in Europe and most likely UK as Mission are much more popular there. I believe Paradigm is also available in Europe and they also make excellent speakers. I would also check out Focal, Triangle, and Dynaudio. Without knowing what other brands you knocked out of your short list, perhaps none of these interest you.
> ...


Yes I am across the Atlantic. The speakers I mentioned I have seen a lot of good reviews on different UK sites. I will try and arrange for a demo, I have listened to the 603 using a retro JVC amplifier and I was impressed with the sound. As u mention resale value that's an excellent point. I am struggling to offload the Missions. Yeah we do get the Danish, French and Canadian makes of speakers too. Are B&Ws common in Uncle Sam?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nolia said:


> Yes I am across the Atlantic. The speakers I mentioned I have seen a lot of good reviews on different UK sites. I will try and arrange for a demo, I have listened to the 603 using a retro JVC amplifier and I was impressed with the sound. As u mention resale value that's an excellent point. I am struggling to offload the Missions. Yeah we do get the Danish, French and Canadian makes of speakers too. Are B&Ws common in Uncle Sam?


Hello,
B&W are quite popular in the States. I used to purchase What HiFi and HiFi Choice every month in years past and have spent a good deal of time in Europe.

I would highly recommend auditioning some Focal's, but the latest B&W 600 Series are excellent and am quite confident you will greatly enjoy them. However, Focal's Inverted Dome Tweeter is one of my absolute favorites.
J


----------



## jimfrench (Jan 6, 2012)

nolia said:


> As title says. I have shortlisted the following
> Monitor Audio BX6 range
> B&W 683.
> 
> Ideally the choice I make has to live with me for years. I feel my current Missions M35i aren't up to the job. Ideas welcome guys


The 2 you have listed were also on my short list. In the end, since they split the price difference, I tried and chose the Monitor Audio RX6's. They are worth a listen and I assume the same dealer would carry the Silver line.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Do not under estimate the Monitor Audio, they also have good resale value 
and they also sound good - the key is what sounds best to you, and brings
you good enjoyment - also as was suggested, check out the Monitor Audio
Silver RX series.


----------



## nolia (Sep 2, 2010)

I will demo them, the Focals I might buy them in France if i do like them. They seem to be cheaper there. Will drive there for the day.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nolia said:


> I will demo them, the Focals I might buy them in France if i do like them. They seem to be cheaper there. Will drive there for the day.


Well worth going through the Chunnel for. It is awesome that Focal still even builds their speakers there. While it certainly makes sense for their $150,000 Utopia BE's, I am pretty sure they also build the much less expensive series there as well. Triangle should probably be cheaper in France as well.


----------



## nolia (Sep 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Well worth going through the Chunnel for. It is awesome that Focal still even builds their speakers there. While it certainly makes sense for their $150,000 Utopia BE's, I am pretty sure they also build the much less expensive series there as well. Triangle should probably be cheaper in France as well.


How easy and the fact there is no duty to pay unlike if I was getting them from US. 150grand will certainly get a house for me lol. I do like the B&Ws sound. I do have a Monitor Audio RSW12 and has served me for 3 years. One side of me says go for Monitor Audio through out, then one says get the best u can afford irrespective of brand name. Are Arcam big in USA?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While not a household name by any stretch of the imagination, Arcam is quite well known in audiophile circles here. The great thing about a company like Focal building speakers as audacious as the Grande Utopia EM is that the same designers are often tasked to build their much lower priced speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

